# Anyone aware of HS622 or similar chute mods?



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi! Tried using Google and still chugging away with it. I'm curious as to whether anyone may know of a mod that will allow chute rotation without having to lean in over the handlebars or walk around them to change direction. A friend had asked me about this today and it's been on my mind as well. So figured I'd put it to the form being many of you like to tinker around with repairs and various mods. Thank you in advance.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen a mod done with a rod and cable (kind of like an older Simplicity).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's a link to a chute control mods thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/26113-chute-control-mods.html


----------

